# Corsair H50 Umbau Guide Schläuche Tauschen



## stoned159 (13. November 2010)

*Corsair H50 Umbau Guide Schläuche Tauschen*

Hi, 

ich hab mich letzte Woche rein Interesse halber mal bei den  Wasserkühlungen umgesehn, und dann den Corsai H50 entdeckt, der nur ca  80 Euro kosten soll, und nicht wie i-welche Komplettsysteme um die 300. 
Ich hab bisschen gegoogelt und rausgefunden dass er recht gut sein soll. 
Also ab ich das Teil einfach mal bestellt ums auszuprobieren. 

Des  weiteren bin ich auf ein ziehmlich interessanten Guide gestoßen, indem  Schritt für Schritt beschrieben wird, wie man aus dem recht langweiligen  Standartdesign was echt ansehliches zaubern kann. 
Den Guide will  ich euch hier nicht vorenthalten und da er komplett in englisch is  dachte mir ich mir ich werd ihn mal für euch übersetzten.  

*Vorweg soll gesagt sein: 
Guide ist geschrieben und erstellt von Willhemmens aus dem Forum von Overclock.net* 

Link zum Original: http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/647943-guide-h50-replace-tubes-res-mod.html
Also, im vornherein muss gesagt sein, dass jegliche Veränderung, jeder Umbau zum Verlust der Garantie führt. 
Außerdem  habt ihr, wenn ihr diesen Guide befolgt, keinen Eigenständigen,  geschlossenen Wasserkreislauf mehr. Die Chancen eines Lecks steigen  also, sind aber gleich null wenn ihr das ganze Anständig macht. 
Die Corsair H50 Wasserkühlung hat auf jedenfall den praktischen Wert einer teuren Wasserkühlung. 

Benötigte Werkzeuge:
-Kleinen Schraubenzieher
-Scharfes Messer (Am besten Teppichmesser) 
-Kleinen Trichter
-Kleine Zange oder kleinen Schraubenschlüssel
Benötigte Teile:
-Kabelbinder
-Schläuche (6mm Innendurchm, 8mm Außedendurchm sind Standard, ich benutze aber 8mm/10mm)
-Ein Ausgleichsbehälter (Ich benutze das Swiftech MCRes Micro V2)
Nützliche Teile: 
-Knickschutz für die Schläuche
-Schlauchanschlüsse für den Ausgleichsbehälter (AGB)
Also beginnen wir mit dem Umbau. 

So, als allererstes nimmst du deine Corsair H50 aus der Verpackung und löst folgende zwei Schrauben: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem ihr die 2 Schrauben draußen habt, werdet ihr den Deckel der Pumpe abnehmen können. 

Am Ende der Schläuche werdet ihr eine Schraube mit einer größeren Beilagscheibe sehn. 
Diese Schraube auch rausdrehen und dann die Pumpe über eine Schüssel halten und die Flüssigkeit rauslaufen lassen. 

Mit  einem kräftigen Ruck könnt ihr die Schläuche einfach von der Pumpe  runterziehn, wenn ihrs nicht schafft, macht es wie im nächsten Schritt. 
Die Flüssigkiet wieder in die Schüssel laufen lassen. 

Jetz müsst ihr noch die Schläuche vom Radiator entfernen. 
Dort einfach wie eingezeichnet 2 mal mit dem scharfen Messer einschneiden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zuerst den Schnitt der rot eingezeichnet ist, und dann langsam und vorsichtig den Schnitt der blau eingezeichnet ist. 

Nun müsst ihr die neuen Schläuche an der Pumpe befestigen. 
Steckt dazu die Schläuche ganz auf, und befestigt sie mit jeweils 2 Kabelbindern. 
Die Kabelbinder danach abknipsen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt schraubt ihr wieder die Schraube mit der Beilagscheibe ein: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Testet nun, ob die Schläuche auch wirklich fest auf der Pumpe sitzen. 
Es sollte nicht möglich sein sie von Hand runterzuziehn. 

Als nächsten könnt ihr den Deckel der Pumpe wieder draufsetzten und festschrauben. 

Die beste Performance bekommt ihr mit folgendem Kreislauf: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das  warme Wasser fließt also von der Pumpe in den AGB, von dort aus in den  Radiator, wird abgekühlt, und fließt schliesslich vom Radiator wieder in  die Pumpe. 

Jetz müsst ihr die Schläuche am Radiator befestigen,  dazu wieder die Schläuche ganz aufstecken und mit jeweils 2  Kabelbindern so fest es geht sichern. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem du das gemacht hast, nochmal alle Anschlüsse checken. 

Als nächstes befüllt ihr den Ausgleichsbehälter. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Befüllen müsst ihr den AGB höher halten wie den Radiator und die Pumpe, sodass das Wasser den kompletten Kreislauf füllt. 
Achtet darauf dass euer AGB am Ende ungefähr 3/4 befüllt ist. 
Wenn  ihr wollt könnt ihr die Pumpe nun mit dem Netzteil verbinden und  Probelaufen lassen. Dazu am Mainboardanschluss das grüne mit dem  schwarzen Kabel durch eine Büroklammer verbinden: 

http://img686.imageshack.us/img686/5397/p10705192048x1536.jpg

Jetz könnt ihr die Pumpe laufen lassen, somit entweichen die Lufteste aus dem Kreislauf. 
Wenn ihr die Luftblässchen an den Schlauchwänden oder im AGB nicht wegbekommt einfach leicht mit etwas dagegen klopfen. 
ZB mit dem Handgriff vom Schraubenzieher. 

Es ist zu empfehlen einen Probelauf von ca 6 Stunden zu machen um sicher zu gehn, dass keine Lecks auftreten. 

Danach nur noch in den PC einbauen und freuen  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Denkt dran UV- Flüssigkeit zu kaufen und UV Kaltlichtkathoden zu verwenden, ansonsten wirds nicht so leuchten  
Zu den Temperaturen sei noch folgendes gesagt: 

Standart H50 
Last = 55°c

Modded H50 
Last= 36°c
Meine persönliche Erfahrung, (bei einem C2D von 2,66 auf 3,55GHz OC) 

Idle mit 25% Lüfterdrehzahlt: 
-> Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro = ~50°C 
-> Corsair H50 Umbau             = ~37°C

Last unter Prime:
-> Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro =      ~70°C
-> Corsair H50 Umbau                         = ~50°C


Idle also 13 und unter Last ca 20°C kälter !!! 
Und das bei einem so Stark übertakteten CPU. Echt Lobenswert. 

Preis Leistungsverhältnis der Corsair H50 = TOP.


----------



## assko (13. November 2010)

*AW: Corsair H50 Umbau Guide Schläuche Tauschen*

Also wenn das wirklich so stimmt mit dem Temps nach dem Umbau dann lohnt sich ja ne H50.
Haste vll noch nen Screen von denn Temps?
Und die Farbe bei dir echt schick^^


----------



## SquadLeader (13. November 2010)

*AW: Corsair H50 Umbau Guide Schläuche Tauschen*

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe AGB dranhängen und die Flüssigkeit austauschen -> bessere Temps?
Klingt erstaunlich


----------



## stoned159 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Corsair H50 Umbau Guide Schläuche Tauschen*

SORRY hab was durcheinandergerbacht unter Last in Prime sinds beim Corsair Umbau nicht wie vorhin geschrieben 43°C sondern 50°C !
Hab schnell nochmal nachgeguckt und werd später screens hochladen. 

Trotzdem immernoch 20°C kühler als mit nem Arctic 7 Pro  

Und wie groß der Unterschied dann im Vergleich zu nem Standard Intel Kühler ist kann man sich denken.


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Corsair H50 Umbau Guide Schläuche Tauschen*

Danke für den Guide.
Da könnte man ja auch den Radi gegen einen anderen tauschen.


----------



## Asterion (13. November 2010)

*AW: Corsair H50 Umbau Guide Schläuche Tauschen*

Die Anleitung kann man auch bei nem H70 anwenden oder?


----------



## stoned159 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Corsair H50 Umbau Guide Schläuche Tauschen*

@ Asterion 
Ja, sollte normal auch bei nem H70 funktionieren. 
Im Prinzip ists ja ganz einfach. Alte Schläuche ab, Wasser raus, neue Schläuche + Neues Wasser rein. 

@Fadi
Jep, man könnte auch nen neuen Radi dazukaufen. 
Solltest aber drauf achten damit du nicht zu viel in den Umbau steckst, sonst summiert sich das ganze und am Ende hättest dir auch gleich ne richtige WaKü kaufen können


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Corsair H50 Umbau Guide Schläuche Tauschen*

Es gibt ja kleine Gehäuse mit 140er Lüfter in der Front und da ist ein 120er Radi etwas unpraktisch.

PS: Wenn man moddet, spielt Geld keine Rolle.


----------



## stoned159 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Corsair H50 Umbau Guide Schläuche Tauschen*

Ja stimmt auch wieder.. 


Hier noch die beiden Screens:


----------



## Gast XXXX (13. November 2010)

*AW: Corsair H50 Umbau Guide Schläuche Tauschen*

Lade mal deine Bilder im Forum hoch!


----------



## stoned159 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Corsair H50 Umbau Guide Schläuche Tauschen*

Okay, hat geklappt  



Übrigens noch kurz was zum Ausgleichsbehälter weil schon ne Nachfrage kam: 

Die Halterung für den Ausgleichsbehälter ist im Lieferumfang mitinbegriffen


----------



## Olstyle (13. November 2010)

*AW: Corsair H50 Umbau Guide Schläuche Tauschen*

Bitte hol dir erst mal die Erlaubnis vom Autor und gib einen Link zu seiner Version an.

Außerdem ist die maximale Bilderbreite hier auf 900Pixel festgelegt. Bitte halte dich daran.


----------



## Dommerle (13. November 2010)

*AW: Corsair H50 Umbau Guide Schläuche Tauschen*

Das wäre mir ehrlich gesagt zu heikel...


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. November 2010)

*AW: Corsair H50 Umbau Guide Schläuche Tauschen*

Hi!

Eines sollte man aber vlt. erwähnen: es sind sicher Grenzen durch die Leistung der Pumpe vorhanden.
Im Klartext: einen Mora 2 oder 5m schlauch könnten kritsich werden.

Ansonsten: Prima Sache!

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Udel0272 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Corsair H50 Umbau Guide Schläuche Tauschen*

Sieht ja so ganz gut aus. Auch wenn ich das lieber 50-60 euro drauflegen würde und ne richtige WaKü kaufen würde.

Aber bitte korigier mal dein Wasser-verlauf´s-schema

das wasser fliest vom AGB (der höhre sein muss als die Pumpe) anders ist es nicht möglich ein anständigen kreislauf hin zu bekommen.

In die Pumpe (in diesem fall ist ja der CPU kühler mit drinn)

durch den Radi wieder in den AGB


----------



## stoned159 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Corsair H50 Umbau Guide Schläuche Tauschen*

Nunja, ich hab den Guide ja nur übersetzt und nicht erstellt. 
Von daher veränder ich das jetz auch nicht. 

Im Prinzip ist es auch egal ob das Wasser:
Pumpe->Behälter->Radi(kühlen)->Pumpe
oder
Pumpe->Radi(kühlen)->Behälter->Pumpe fließt. 

Kühles Wasser bekommt die Pumpe so oder so, und ob das Wasser jetz warm oder kalt durch den Behälter fließt, dürfte der CPU ziemlich egal sein  

Der AGB muss nicht zwingend überm CPU sitzen, ist auch ok wenn er ungefähr auf gleicher Höhe ist. Die Pumpe schafft das ohne Probleme. 
Es gibt ja auch kleinere Gehäuse wo der CPU schon fast ganz oben ist und da ist es dann praktisch unmöglich den AGB oberhalb anzubringen.

Pumpe ist übrigens verdammt leise, bei geschlossenem Gehäuse nicht zu hören.


----------



## SquadLeader (13. November 2010)

*AW: Corsair H50 Umbau Guide Schläuche Tauschen*

Geht wohl eher darum das die Pumpe beim befüllen erstmal Wasser braucht um das ganze System voll machen zu können


----------



## stoned159 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Corsair H50 Umbau Guide Schläuche Tauschen*

Ja des schon^^ steht aber au im guide


----------



## watercooled (15. November 2010)

*AW: Corsair H50 Umbau Guide Schläuche Tauschen*

Sehr cool! Gabs mal auf Youtube ein Video davon.
Habe allerdings mal gelesen das der erweiterte kreislauf nach einiger Zeit die Pumpe zerstört. Was ist davon zu halten?


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. November 2010)

*AW: Corsair H50 Umbau Guide Schläuche Tauschen*

Hi!

Kann ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen.
Was ich mir vorstellen kann, ist, dass der geänderte Kreislaus die Pumpe durch den geänderten Widerstand schädigen kann.
Da könnte es durch Überlastung (zu hoher Widerstand; evtl. daraus folgende Überhitzung -auch evtl. wegen mangelnder Kühlung durch zu geringen Flüssigkeitsdurchsatz) oder 'durchgehen' der Pumpe (=Überdrehzahl) zu Schäden kommen.
Eines sollte mal nicht vergessen: die Pumpe ist auf den vorhandenen Kreislauf abgestimmt und wird kaum mehr Leistung haben, als dafür notwendig - einen Mora 2 oder zahlreiche Kühler wird die Pumpe wohl überfordern.

Im Klartext: die Leistung ist begrenzt; eine Aquastream oder Laing kann diese Pumpe nicht ersetzen!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## stoned159 (16. November 2010)

*AW: Corsair H50 Umbau Guide Schläuche Tauschen*

Ja damit hat Schienenbruch auf jedenfall Recht. 

Wenn man allerdings nichts weiter macht, außer nen Ausgleichsbehälter zwischen zu schalten, wirds die Pumpe höchstwarscheinlich verkraften.


----------

